# Herzlichen Glückwunsch an unser Mitglied Bambi!



## Dok (5. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an unser Mitglied Bambi!

Sie hat die Reise nach Dänemark im Dezemberpreisausschreiben gewonnen.

Wieder kamen viele richtige Einsendungen – das los mußte entscheiden.

Wir wünschen Bambi mit Familien und Freunden einen schönen Dänemarkurlaub.

PS: 

Noch könnt Ihr beim Preisausschreiben im Magazin  mitmachen und die Reise nach Norwegen gewinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2003)

@ bambi:
*BESCHEID!!!!!*


----------



## Lachsjaeger (5. Januar 2003)

@Bambi
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der gewonnenen Reise#6. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und natürlich viele Dicke Fische :a  :a  :s  :s  .


----------



## Borgon (5. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass! #h


----------



## Pete (5. Januar 2003)

musste doch gleich mal gucken...ach, das schatzilein von unserm buggs verbirgt sich hinter &quot;bambi&quot;....herzlichen glückwunsch zum gewinn...ich hoffe ihr lasst euch den urlaub so richtig gut &quot;schmecken&quot;...
nehmt viele freunde mit und verlebt zusammen eine unvergessliche woche...ich werde den kontakt zu eurem vermieter herstellen...
am besten ihr schickt mir mal eine aktuelle email-adresse per pm, dann kann ich euch an henrik weitervermitteln...
alles weitere regelt ihr dann mit ihm


----------



## masch1 (5. Januar 2003)

Viel spaß Bambi  :z  :z nimmst du Buggs auch mit :q  :q  :q


----------



## hecht24 (5. Januar 2003)

herzlichen glückwunsch bambi
 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Klausi (5. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesen Gewinn. :g


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Januar 2003)

Na da wünsche ich aber auch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## buggs (5. Januar 2003)

Das Jahr fängt ja gut für dich an. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Preis.  :q Ich habe ja auch was davon.  :q 
Da sind ja dieses Jahr viele Urlaubsfahrten drin.
Spanien, Dänemark, Edersee, Rügen ich glaube ich brauch einen Gold Esel. Habe dich aber  :l  &  :k


----------



## bambi (5. Januar 2003)

danke für die Glückwünsche ich habe mich sehr über die Reise gefreud. Da weiss ich jetzt ja auch wo für ich den angelschein mache . ob ich buggs mit nehme weiss ich nicht so genau denn der faengt mir bestimmt alle fische weg;q:q warum masch 1 wolltest du mit fahren:q :q

bambi


----------



## wolle (5. Januar 2003)

Herzlicher Glückwunsch, viel Spaß und viele Fische  #h 
 #a


----------



## Albatros (6. Januar 2003)

auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gewonnenen Reise :m


----------



## siegerlaender (6. Januar 2003)

Sauber#6, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ralle (6. Januar 2003)

:a  Da fängt das Jahr doch Klasse an  :s 

GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## ollidi (6. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß im Urlaub.  :m


----------



## Tinsen (6. Januar 2003)

:c 

ich hab auch richtig geantwortet


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Reise.

@Bambi
Wenn Bugs nicht darf, ich hätte bestimmt Zeit.  

Uli


----------



## Kunze (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

Meinen Glückwunsch.  :m  #h


----------



## havkat (6. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch!!

Viel Spass bei den Danskes und knæk og bræk!


----------



## Hummer (6. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Bambi! :m

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Tiffy (6. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser schönen Reise Bambi :m

Petri Heil und gute Erholung in Däneland  #h


----------



## Franky (6. Januar 2003)

Na toll! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!! :m

Falls HaGü keine Zeit haben sollte - Bremen liegt auf dem Weg nach Dänemark!!!! :q:q Zur not opfere ich mich... 



> _Oginol von Havkat_
> knæk og bræk!


Was heisst das? Hat das was mit Knäggebrot zu tun?????:q


----------



## Laksos (6. Januar 2003)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß in DK!


----------



## Babydorsch (6. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spass #h


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. Januar 2003)

*SUPPPER*

BESCHEID  :z  :z  :z


----------



## angeltreff (7. Januar 2003)

Bambi - Glückwunsch. Und falls buggs wieder mal den Ausbilder raushängen lässt - ignorieren.  :q   :q


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. Januar 2003)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch :m 
So fängt das neue Jahr doch spitzenmäßig an #h


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2003)

herzlichen Glückwunsch:m
Viel Spass ist ne tolle Reise#6


----------



## Goldhamster (11. Januar 2003)

hei,

auch viel spass,

setz am besten eine maske auf, mit dem gesicht wirst alle verschrecken.


grins


----------



## bambi (12. Januar 2003)

Noch mals rechtherzlichen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche.
Der Reisetermin steht auch jetzt fest.
Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf. :q


----------



## MarcelS (12. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Gewinn


----------

